# What Kind Of Puffer Do you Own??



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

So I want to see who owns what for puffers.

Include some photos if you like!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

just a dwarf for me  
i want a web burrfish one day  (look it up on google images, looks awesome)


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

wow thats one cool looking puffer Mferko..

id love a Mapa one day! but i need a huge Salty tank for that


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thatd be cool for sure, theres quite a few salty things i wanna try, the burrfish, a mantis shrimp, and i want to try keeping and possibly breeding cuttlefish one day, those little guys are incredible

btw have u heard of an african mappa? http://justrarefish.com/html/puffer_fish_for_sale_.html (not a true mappa but still pretty nice)


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

I just set up a pea puffer tank, 50 gallon breeder, live plants, snails and 20 peas..its my favorite tank so far that I have set up. They are the cutest things in the world


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol wow you got lots of em, that must be really fun to watch
i agree theyre adorable, love the little blue eyes and how they come say hi whenever your in front of the tank


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

they are fun to watch..always on the hunt..some stay in little packs and others roam around the plants by themselves ..some are tiny puffers, and i have two who are nice and plump..ill post a video when i have the time.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bigger ones are lots of fun 2!!!!

Nala was waiting for breakfast this morning


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Awwwww, all puffers have such excellent characteristics dont they, so adorable in their own way. Your getting up there in tanks hey ben...lol..so addictive..!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

beN said:


> bigger ones are lots of fun 2!!!!
> 
> Nala was waiting for breakfast this morning


i have no doubt, my wife wont let me get a larger tank tho till we move, before the plan was a huge african community, now its a large puffer thx to you and taureandragon.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

which one you lookn at Mferko??

i hope not a Mbu, for the Mbu's sake he will need a tank the size of a living room..


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

beN said:


> which one you lookn at Mferko??
> 
> i hope not a Mbu, for the Mbu's sake he will need a tank the size of a living room..


nope i want a porcupine puffer, or a striped or web burrfish if i can find one, in a sumped tank with a refugium for a mantis shrimp


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

that would be wicked kool man


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i need to find out if its possible to house a cuttlefish with a porcupine puffer, i have no idea i just love both lol, i wonder if one would attack the other? and if so which would be the attacker??, if i have to wait and get a second tank il do that

edit: btw ben id love to see more pics of your puffers if you have em posted anywhere


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

my pair of dwarf puffs, and one of the babies...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i should do a round of pics..

they all have names haha

Nala, Yzma, Baloo, Teddy Roosevelt & Ariel..lol


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

also have and not on the list: Saba Puffer, Red-striped Toadfish and what I believe to be a Tetraodon leiurus commonly sold as Red Eye Puffer (along with C. lorteti).


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

darn sorry!!!...
damn!

i knew there was more..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

c'mon there has to be more puffer owners outthere..

Dont be shy haha


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

heres a video soon after his tank upgrade..hes bigger and the set up differently il try to post something new but anyways enjoy

YouTube - Fahaka Puffer


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Phillyb said:


> heres a video soon after his tank upgrade..hes bigger and the set up differently il try to post something new but anyways enjoy
> 
> YouTube - Fahaka Puffer


cool video, he seems to really like that water movement


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

My Mbu has been in a 450 gallon community tank for a 1 1/2yrs. No problems to report.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thats amazing stingraylord!

very nice photo, thanks for sharing


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

> Mferko cool video, he seems to really like that water movement


haha thanks yeah i deff let him have his moment before i filled the tank back up 

stingraylord - you got a nice puffer/ rays in that tank got any videos ??


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Phillyb said:


> haha thanks yeah i deff let him have his moment before i filled the tank back up
> 
> stingraylord - you got a nice puffer/ rays in that tank got any videos ??


Thanks! One of these days I will have to do one!


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

beN said:


> thats amazing stingraylord!
> 
> very nice photo, thanks for sharing


 thx Maybe I will do a video soon!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Ive only owned dwarf puffers, love the little things but ive really gotta pay attention to which tank they end up in (ive had a couple disappear)

heres a video of one of them


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

stingraylord-deff looking forward to the video pm me if you end up doing it!

spit.fire- cool video looks like hes playing tug a war for the bloodworm


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

cool, love the hand feeding vid!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> which one you lookn at Mferko??
> 
> i hope not a Mbu, for the Mbu's sake he will need a tank the size of a living room..


Ben i dont think a mbu needs a 1000 gallons and up. ive seen and talked too people all over youtube that have mbus in 400g to 500g tank and i would say they look very happy. the pufferpunk on the puffer forum . i dont believe anything she says when its about mbus . theres so many monster fish that require a huge tank. every body has fahakas in 75g to 120g. Well i think they need to be in a bigger tank. ive seen huge fahakas before . my buddy has one the same size as the one in the aquarium. they should have a tank the size of a living room too . Just my opinion . it ticks me off a little to see every post on forums and youtube that mbus have to be in a 1000g tank ya right . in a 1000g tank you could put 5 mbus in there if not more . mbus in the wild swim in pairs and groups . i just dont believe whats on the internet because i would say 80% of people that say 1000g just read it on the forum our internet and are mad that they cant get one . were the percent that had them so ill listen to what mbus owners have too say . but anybody else i will not. thanks for reading thats my rant for today


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks johnny for the info.

but..that info wouldnt be upthere for nothing. We are talking about a Puffer that can reach in length of 3ft. How do you suppose a Puffer can turn around in a 2ft wide tank properly?? 

The Puffer will become stressed & most likely not eat & of course death is usually the next result. IMO Mbu Pufferfish DO NOT belong in Aquaria. I wish I had never kept one, Poor little guy deserved to be in the wild. But you can say that about alot of fish. As for Pufferpunk from the Puffer Forum, I cant speak of what I think of her on here. I dont want to get in trouble . Either Way the Mbu Puffer will always require a monster tank of atleast 3ft deep. Anything smaller then that ,aint right. Sorry if that offends you man. But its the truth. I cant stand walking into IPU & seeing 5 Mbu Puffer's waiting to be bought. Is there any info beside the tank , explaining to the customer of what this fish will require once it becomes an adult. Nope Not one bit. 

A 400G with proper dims will work yes & a 500G with proper dims will work also.

There is a reason that nobody around here in BC has a FULL GROWN ADULT. 28inch ++ is what I mean. 

Just something to think about ....


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i message Tenecore and getting a tank thats 72L 36W 24H so i think she will be happy . but ya i do know what you mean . i know she will be in a good home . i hope she lives a long time . i am very concern about here turning around . she will have no problem when i get my bigger tank .


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

i love my dwarf puffers :O)










YouTube - Talking to my Dwarf Puffers - sorry i would love to actually post this youtube video but i have tried so many times and so many ways i am ready to throw my laptop across the room :O)


----------

